# How to setup up a website



## kmurphy (Dec 15, 2004)

Hello All

I thought it would be cool to set up my own website to display my fishtanks, family trips, and what not. Does any one know if you can register domain names for free. And with no web site creation experience, am I getting way in over my head. 

I do have Microsoft Frontpage, so I guess I have a program that I could use to create a site, just not sure how to actually get it on the web, and get a domain name.

Thanks


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

i perfer dreamweaver but I use notepad because I got the codes memorized. I think geocities.com is still free.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Don't use Frontpage unless you never plan on using anything else or have anyone else work on your site. Frontpage inserts all sorts of Microsoft specific HTML coding that is a royal pain to strip out. Same with saving HTML from Word.

Like Turtlehead, I also use Dreamweaver, both in WYSIWYG and code editor modes. Homesite is another good editor. If you end up paying for our hosting you'll probably get a software bundle from the ISP that will include some type of editor.


----------



## ryan_suiso (Jan 10, 2005)

Owning your own domain is a major step in web presence. You can find a com, net, or org for ~$8 a year. Then you need a host. There are many to pick from, but most of the cheaper ones are not very personal or responsive to your questions.

I own my own server and cater to aquarists. I offer generous bandwidth and disk space, numerous features and option, and much more. Any referring member here that needs web hosting please PM me for details on very affordable hosting.

Regards,


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Kmurphy,

Domains such as .com, .net, .org, .us, etc ... are not free basis. You can easily order them on godaddy.com for $8/ year. If you do not want to spend too much money, you can simply register on www.freewebs.com to give you free 50mb, but the service limits your features as if you were going to purchase a real hosting. Although, some hosting packages are cheap and some are not. http://www.nodushosting.com/ has some nice packages if you are interested in buying a hosting server from them.

Microsoft Frontpage is an excellent program to manage web templates for your personal homepage. Although I have to agree, I use DreamWeaver MX and Adobe Photoshop 7.0 to do all my web work here at http://www.thatsmytank.com

If you need any help, i'll be happy to start you off.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I only like front page because of spell check  dreamweaver is good for a beginner and notepade in my opinion is the best, front page sticks in all that microsoft junk you don't need and it gets too fussy. there are a lot of free hosts out there google. but for a .com .net .org etc. domain name use godaddy.com cheap at most 9$ a year.


----------



## RoseHawke (Jan 4, 2005)

Stay away from FrontPage if possible. The coding is so MS specific that many times the only browser that will properly display the pages is Explorer and there are a _lot _of people trying to get away from that. I use Firefox as a browser and although 99% of the time it displays pages properly if I run across a glitchy site I can look at the coding source and almost 100% of the time the site was created with FrontPage. I don't even bother looking at such sites, just go on to the next.

Dreamweaver really is probably your best bet, although I use NetObjects Fusion as I couldn't afford Dreamweaver. Decent WYSIWYG program (my site was getting too complex to spend the time hand coding anymore) although it does have a couple of little glitches (at least V7.5 did.)

Cindy


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Adobe Go-Live is supposed to be a really nice one too, but pricey. I've been tapping my toe trying to decide if I want to spring that much on something I don't use extremely often.

Depending on just how much you need to put on your site, you can get some nice WYSIWYG hosts for a pretty reasonable price. I use the Central Pets hosted web sites for my general fish and pet board. I just paid to have it upgraded from the limited free space, and have plenty of space everything I've needed to do. It also makes a great photo host that will let you carry pics over to a site like this if you want to.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

I use www.brinkster.com for hosting. They have pretty good plans for hosting and domain. I dont really love them....but they are the cheapest to include the .NET framework.....which is what i primarily code in. As for as html editors.....I use dreamweaver. I learned on program called edit plus. You can go to www.download.com and search edit plus. You can download the trial for free.....it says its a 60 day trial.....but I have been using the trial for 600 days or so.....hahahhaha, and it never stopped working. I highly recommend edit plus for free editors. If any of you have questions about websites or need help, let me know. My site is www.baliban.com
jB


----------

